
Being Andre the Giant - Thevet
http://www.cbssports.com/general/feature/25122751/being-andre-the-giant
======
Zikes
My favorite article on Andre:
[http://www.drunkard.com/issues/10_06/10_06_andre_giant.html](http://www.drunkard.com/issues/10_06/10_06_andre_giant.html)

~~~
gadders
I was only reading this one on Bleacher Report today:

[http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1930105-remembering-
andre...](http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1930105-remembering-andre-the-
giants-larger-than-life-career-and-complexities)

------
dang
Samuel Beckett used to drive André to school in his pickup truck. He was too
big for the school bus.

------
BIair
When I was 8 or 9 years old I had dinner with a contemporary of Andre the
Giant, Baron von Raschke. He was friends with my best friends dad. He gave me
"the claw" (brainclaw). Life as a young boy doesn't get much better (except
for blueberry pancakes).

